# Making a pump bracket



## John (Nov 9, 2015)

Needed a pump bracket


----------



## bricycle (Nov 9, 2015)

Wow..........


----------



## Goldenindian (Nov 9, 2015)

Once again, Home run! Let me know it those come up for sale.


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 9, 2015)

You are a blessing to the hobby


----------



## catfish (Nov 9, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## theterrym (Nov 9, 2015)

So simple, but so beautiful!!


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 9, 2015)

Very impressive, John.


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 9, 2015)

John, with your skills,
 how about making me some supreme peaked duck tail fenders.


----------



## John (Nov 10, 2015)

Can anyone post a picture of the screw that goes into the bracket? 
All of the ones I have are just a round head screw. Some of my original brackets have a regular round hole and others have the keyed hole. Just want to see if there was a keyed screw on the early brackets.

I will be making extras for who ever wants them.

Thanks, John


I do not know about making fenders.


----------



## catfish (Nov 10, 2015)

I'll try to dig one out tonight. I can mail it to you if you want.   Catfish



John said:


> Can anyone post a picture of the screw that goes into the bracket?
> All of the ones I have are just a round head screw. Some of my original brackets have a regular round hole and others have the keyed hole. Just want to see if there was a keyed screw on the early brackets.
> 
> I will be making extras for who ever wants them.
> ...


----------



## John (Nov 10, 2015)

Sounds good I will send you some brackets back with it.


----------



## catfish (Nov 10, 2015)

John said:


> Sounds good I will send you some brackets back with it.




Cool! As always!


----------



## catfish (Nov 10, 2015)

Damn it! I looked threw all the brackets and clamps I have, and I don't have the right bolt. Even the three pump  brackets I have don't have bolts. I know I'e had them. Must have sold them all off.   Catfish


----------



## fat tire trader (Nov 11, 2015)

I will look. I might have some.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 11, 2015)

catfish said:


> Damn it! I looked threw all the brackets and clamps I have, and I don't have the right bolt. Even the three pump  brackets I have don't have bolts. I know I'e had them. Must have sold them all off.   Catfish




all that, and you didn't have that one teacup light mount you wanted??? what hope is there for the rest of us?


----------



## catfish (Nov 11, 2015)

bricycle said:


> all that, and you didn't have that one teacup light mount you wanted??? what hope is there for the rest of us?




Bri,   I have to keep some stuff for myself..... If I don't I end up not having the parts I need when I need them. Like this time.... I must have had 25 of those pump clamps.... Now I have three without any of the nuts or bolts.    Catfish


----------



## bricycle (Nov 11, 2015)

catfish said:


> Bri,   I have to keep some stuff for myself..... If I don't I end up not having the parts I need when I need them. Like this time.... I must have had 25 of those pump clamps.... Now I have three without any of the nuts or bolts.    Catfish




what I meant was what hope do any of us have of having that bracket you needed..... I'm not saying you can't have part inventories. You alway's help out others. The internet is such a poor venue for conversation...


----------



## catfish (Nov 11, 2015)

Ahhh. I understand. 



bricycle said:


> what I meant was what hope do any of us have of having that bracket you needed..... I'm not saying you can't have part inventories. You alway's help out others. The internet is such a poor venue for conversation...


----------



## bricycle (Nov 11, 2015)

you always were an understanding guy.....


----------



## catfish (Nov 11, 2015)

bricycle said:


> you always were an understanding guy.....




I try to be.


----------

